# Gota let useles billy hold a dolla if you want to use the pallet outhouse #321



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

first post in here


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Good self moderation on that last one.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Excellent closing on an excellent thread!!! First post in Herra^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Good self moderation on that last one.



Thanks BO$$ I was just sittin back waiting fer someone to get scolded!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

Honk honk!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Krun gonna love the title too!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Honk honk!



Honk Honk is tired!! I had to be useful again today!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

BO$$ you see my post to you in the last thread regarding the cows?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

me too honkey....me too


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> me too honkey....me too



The last 2 days have been awful!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Videos must be embedded per the rules.


BO$$ check this out and it works GREAT!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

After you get thru the advertisement!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Errbody gone!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Herroo!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

It's a long walk to Nashville!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Would ya like a ride son!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> BO$$ you see my post to you in the last thread regarding the cows?



I did Honkey. Looked them up and like what I saw. Got to dig on this one a little deeper.


----------



## karen936 (May 8, 2015)

Nice one. I like it.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

I said, Mr. can ya make folks cry when ya play and sing?


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

You gota embed your videos honkey!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I did Honkey. Looked them up and like what I saw. Got to dig on this one a little deeper.



I love mine. I will shoot about 10 to 20 cows and that's all I got to do. It will kill ALL the flies. The other flies land on the shot cows and die too!! I have had it for 2 years now! They are working on a wormer ball now!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> You gota embed your videos honkey!!



I dunno what that means Nitram.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

I ain't gonna say what I embed.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

When u go to Youtube...click the share button under the video then click the embed button.  Copy that text into your post and the video will be embeded in your post.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

too helpful flop


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

I would have fun sneaking up on my cows and shooting them with that contraption. Can you get different power CO2 cartridges?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> too helpful flop



Easy enough Mattech Jr. lol.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

i wana go paintball some cows!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

I just don't know if I could hit a fly from 30'.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I would have fun sneaking up on my cows and shooting them with that contraption. Can you get different power CO2 cartridges?



you gota see them first bo$$!  I don't think they make a cheeken size load yet either...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I would have fun sneaking up on my cows and shooting them with that contraption. Can you get different power CO2 cartridges?



I don't think so. you could probably hook up a paintball tank tho. And then you could just get it refilled. Lot cheaper i'm sure. I have only used about 6 cartridges in 2 years though and prolly 50 med balls.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

I want to get some of the wormer ones when they come out cause I always have a few cows that seem to avoid the pen somehow. Smart old thangs i guess. I gots long arms....Even had one that would run straight in the pond when I would start workin them to the pen...


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I want to get some of the wormer ones when they come out cause I always have a few cows that seem to avoid the pen somehow. Smart old thangs i guess. I gots long arms....Even had one that would run straight in the pond when I would start workin them to the pen...



LoL...smart cow


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Easy enough Mattech Jr. lol.



Just kiddin Nitram. We all know there is only 1 Mattech!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Just kiddin Nitram. We all know there is only 1 Mattech!!



I only say that because it's in the rules and your post will get deleted.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...smart cow



She was. She died tho!! Didn't get wormed for 3 years. My dad walked up and kicked her. Them 2 obviously didn't agree about sumthin...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I only say that because it's in the rules and your post will get deleted.



Oh, I missed that part. See if this works then...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

I think it worked. Huh, I learnt sumtin today!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Billy cow shoot at BO$$'$ house!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

count me in for that and the bass fishin and the turkey flopping


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> count me in for that and the bass fishin and the turkey flopping



I let my ole lady shoot some yesterday. Or I should say shoot at them...


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

16 Y/O son wanted too!!  I said "No you on restriction Mr.1:30 in the mornin" Lol.


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

I will no longer post pics. I am retired.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I want to get some of the wormer ones when they come out cause I always have a few cows that seem to avoid the pen somehow. Smart old thangs i guess. I gots long arms....Even had one that would run straight in the pond when I would start workin them to the pen...



I had one last year that would jump over, knock down or climb my catch pen fence every time. I no longer have that cow.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I had one last year that would jump over, knock down or climb my catch pen fence every time. I no longer have that cow.



Yep, Sell them kind


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

My son wants a vet gun


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

He would shoot you with it Matt.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

That would be funny!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

lol.flop


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

did you see how i didnt post again after 1000 Boss


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Sorry Mud!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

^brown nose


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Nailed it Mud!!! LOL...


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Yall should follow Mud's example.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yall should follow Mud's example.



Thanks Boss,.... y'all two shut it


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

I ain't followin nuthin!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

I'm a leader


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

Mud can follow me ...usually does on the flops anyhow


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

time to go...CYL


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

tell the wife I said hey mudro!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

later honkey


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

Give him an infraction boss,  that'll teach him


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

Have a good weekend Bo$$


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mud can follow me ...usually does on the flops anyhow



Along with the rest of us!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 8, 2015)

Later mattech


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

At least I won't have bugs.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mud can follow me ...usually does on the flops anyhow



dont push your luck Frenchy


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

Have a good weekend nitram.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> At least I won't have bugs.



Or hair. Prolly not skin either.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Have a good one Nitram!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

Mattech i could of used your tazer at lunch


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

I shot a cow last year in the rear end area on accident. She turned around as I shot. Hit her in the .....  Few days later it looked like a catchers Mit !!! Bad days she had.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

Kid beside us jumping up and down in the booth


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

flp


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

I looked over at them like really, the mom just kissed the kid on the head and gave me the my kid can do anything they please look


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

If i would of tazed them that would of showed her.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Later Martin


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Kid beside us jumping up and down in the booth



That's frustratin!! Make mean faces at them!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I looked over at them like really, the mom just kissed the kid on the head and gave me the my kid can do anything they please look



That kinda mom huh? Taze her!!


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

Throw salt in thier eye


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

Sounds painful honkey


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> Sounds painful honkey



I can only imagine!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 8, 2015)

Gonna lock up and go, y'all have a good one.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

Wrong number


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 8, 2015)

Have a good one Mud!! I'm headed out too!! Have a great weekend folks!!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 8, 2015)

Just stopped by to say "hey" ! ...Later


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

And their behavior will only get worse.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

Honkey and mud maybe the same peep


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Migs home from another grueling day of folding boxes.


----------



## karen936 (May 8, 2015)

I'm out too later yall have
a goot weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Have a good weekend KRun.


----------



## bigelow (May 8, 2015)

Hi ereyone


----------



## bigelow (May 8, 2015)

Bye ereyone


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

I'm out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

Of boxes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

The radiated boxes are killing


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Hey bigs. Just came from lowes. They got Oklahoma joe smokers 15 0/0 off till Monday. You think we could smoke a hog on one of them


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Been thinkin bout gittin one of em for a while now


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Dern. Everbody left. I took a shower on Tuesday. I can't smell that bad


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Flopperusky^^^^^


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Ahrighty then. Think I'll go far up the grill and pop a reeb


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Guth gonna smoke a beer.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 8, 2015)

Hello Hello Hello


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 8, 2015)

Still at work


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 8, 2015)

Ready to head to the house


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I ain't gonna say what I embed.....





Remember, family friendly. Thanks.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2015)




----------



## ccherry (May 8, 2015)

Yo!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Hey CC.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

Afternoon, Bo$$, Scrapman, hawhawhawhawDave.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Howdy Hillbilly.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

I done runnoft errybody,


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

Storm parked over top of me-it's precipitatin' like a bovine urinatin' on a horizontal geological formation.


----------



## Scrapy (May 8, 2015)

Howdy Hillbilly, Bo$$ planting corn in Kentucky. You started in the mountains yet?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

No, it'll be time to in a week or so though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

They's far a-streakin' down out of the sky, and little round ice cubes.


----------



## bigelow (May 8, 2015)

Collect the ice cubes for the Ew


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Hide in the ditch NC.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Them mountain storms can get rough.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

You could about swim in the ditch right now, Bo$$.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

My wife is a-watchin' the SVU, and the satellite dish done got rained out. She not happy.


----------



## bigelow (May 8, 2015)

Collect the ice cubes for the Ew


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

No need pollutin' perfectly good likker with ice cubes, Bigs.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Be careful NC.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

Startin' to slack off now. Maybe I can go out on the porch and have a smoke now without gettin' constricted by lightning. It was rainin' sideways all the way across the porch a while ago.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

What ya smokin' Billy from the hill?


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Startin' to slack off now. Maybe I can go out on the porch and have a smoke now without gettin' constricted by lightning. It was rainin' sideways all the way across the porch a while ago.[/QUOTED]
> 
> Don't get stranded out there without a beer.


----------



## T.P. (May 8, 2015)

What eye mist?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

Billy just came by here with a truckload of hail and a bag of cow salt he done stole out of somebody's shed. He said he was gonna open a homemade ice cream stand.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

I need me one of them couches like T.P.*+'s that's half in the house and half on the porch.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

Icecream is goot after a goot smoke. I prefer fig newtons though.


----------



## T.P. (May 8, 2015)

That Billy is an ontrapremanure for sure.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

Lolin' at hawhawhawhawDave.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

K is here, bet it aint raining in Tallahassee.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2015)

Im on the fone , what eye mist


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2015)

Boss, I aint in t town. Im at your camp.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

A phone call.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Boss, I aint in t town. Im at your camp.



911 cant find you K.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2015)

So wit den


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Guth gonna smoke a beer.



I used to smoke better stuff than that in my younger days bo$$


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2015)

911 is here typed out Wong


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

Hey Bo$$----------K--------------Billy from the hill--------Scrapy


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

Guthyerie


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaave


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

From lagraaaaaaaaaaange


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

Is that an Auburn truck?


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Evening Dave.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

Hey Bo$$, you coming to the Warr thang?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

Wait, I'm pickin' you up ain't I?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

I can't go to the hawg hunt, it's my 40 yr class reunion and I already paid.....................only hawt gurl therea is my sister in law and my ugly brother is takin' her.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

Maybe he'll get drunk.........


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

Don't tell my wife....


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Is that an Auburn truck?



Nope


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

Maybe she'll get drunk tooo..............


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

I see a plan coming together......Goot Guth..........I wuz worried............


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey Bo$$, you coming to the Warr thang?



No, I am going down that way, but I am going to be bout 2 weeks too soon.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2015)

Drunk wood be best for them to save, just sayen


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2015)

Save equals Dave


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Me and the wife and all the Grandkids are gonna stay with T for bout a month. I may spend a little time out at A&P getting the labor issues straightened out.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

I thank K just called me ugly...................I know I am but it is hurtfull on an open forum......


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

What's two weeks to a retired man?


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> What's two weeks to a retired man?



I'll stay two months if you keep on.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

Bo$$ we prolly got 3 months of stuff that we ain't talked about yet........


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

I miss Fuzzy....................


----------



## Buck killers Wife (May 8, 2015)

*???*

Boss, Kmac talking bout skimming on club memberships!! Look at his new truck.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Bo$$ we prolly got 3 months of stuff that we ain't talked about yet........



You prolly right Dave.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2015)

Wut I mist


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

Nice chair K................


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2015)

Dave,I ben dranken


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Looks like BKW is callin you out K


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2015)

Tank


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2015)

I well


----------



## Buck killers Wife (May 8, 2015)

His truck but I drive it! Lol


----------



## kmckinnie (May 8, 2015)

We're I well


----------



## Buck killers Wife (May 8, 2015)

He's just drunk and can't spell.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Me and Dave need to sit on the back porch with a cooler of beer.


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Hey Bee Kay.


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Sounds like Dave is already there bo$$. You need to put a little pep in yo step


----------



## T.P. (May 8, 2015)

Woooooooo!


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Nobody flopped the page so I called it. I wasn't laight


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Kmac too


----------



## Buck killers Wife (May 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Woooooooo!



To are you looking at my legs?


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Current Attachments (141.9 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (141.9 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Wooooo. Cheekin thighs on tha greel


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> To are you looking at my legs?



Rut roe


----------



## T.P. (May 8, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> To are you looking at my legs?



I was. Am I in trouble? Don't tell KinnieMack please.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (May 8, 2015)

Ribs for us


----------



## Buck killers Wife (May 8, 2015)

He said he can't help but look at them to lol


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2015)

I gonna go watch the cops taze fellers for a few minutes and hit the hay. 4:30 comes early in the morning up here in the mountains.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (May 8, 2015)

Nc, it don't come no later here


----------



## Buck killers Wife (May 8, 2015)

I went to bed at 12 last night and got up at 2:30 and work by 4


----------



## Buck killers Wife (May 8, 2015)

OK we got company at camp!! Catch you guys later.


----------



## ccherry (May 8, 2015)

Yall my peeps!!!


----------



## ccherry (May 8, 2015)

Yep...


----------



## Buck killers Wife (May 8, 2015)

Y'all bout wetarded


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

BKW = sleep deprived.


----------



## ccherry (May 8, 2015)

Where's the hoola hoop girls???


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

I went to see K one time and he stole all my lemons and oranges. He also got my shoes and my glasses.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 8, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Where's the hoola hoop girls???



Panama City.............The US one......................West end of beach...............


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Current Attachments (42.8 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (42.8 KB)


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

Well, my daughter still ain't won a game.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Evening Matt.


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

They played the amazon girls again tonight, there about the most crookedist team I ever say.


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

Hey Charlie


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Boss, Kmac talking bout skimming on club memberships!! Look at his new truck.



Good looking to truck. K looks like he throw a rock through a window


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

I think ccherry may he drunk. Lol


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

Nice truck K


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

You don't say?


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> I think ccherry may he drunk. Lol



I think erebody drankin. Cept you


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

And I apploud that


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

I'm drankn


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

Again


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I think erebody drankin. Cept you



Thanks, today is 63 days, for some reason, I am really struggling tonight, probably one of the hardest nights I've had, beside the billy turkey hunt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

I show up and it gets quiet


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

I may try and go to my land in Meriwether in the morning, gonna be my last chance for a turkey.


----------



## T.P. (May 8, 2015)

I got talked into going up the river in the morning. I guess it's about my bedtime too. 0400 is too early for me. But I'm gonna try it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

Tp gonna catch a fish or 20


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

Stripers or crappie?


----------



## Hilsman (May 8, 2015)

Yello????


----------



## Hilsman (May 8, 2015)

Hay???


----------



## Hilsman (May 8, 2015)

Ferlop???


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> Thanks, today is 63 days, for some reason, I am really struggling tonight, probably one of the hardest nights I've had, beside the billy turkey hunt.



Wait till the hog hunt. The Billy's will sport you though


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

Good flop hilsman


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> Thanks, today is 63 days, for some reason, I am really struggling tonight, probably one of the hardest nights I've had, beside the billy turkey hunt.



I made it about a year Matt. Now I have a coupla glasses of wine on Wednesday night and pick one night a week to have some beer. Special occasions like the hawg hunt and quail hunting void all other rules.


----------



## T.P. (May 8, 2015)

Stripers. I went to charge my batteries and two of them wouldn't charge. So I stole two out of another boat and hopefully they'll charge. Can't find half my stuff I need. The boat hasn't been run since last summer, I hope it will crank.


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Wait till the hog hunt. The Billy's will sport you though



We will see.


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

Good luck T


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

mattech said:


> I may try and go to my land in Meriwether in the morning, gonna be my last chance for a turkey.



I backed out on goin to my club. Bout burnt out. You said you was busy ere weekend this month. We coulda Tryed a turkey at my place


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Night T, hope you catch a cooler full.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Down in the Boondocks. My cousin Billy Joe sang that song. Hey Boon, come on in and say howdy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Lawd have mercy on him.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Billy big Turkey contest coming down two the wire. With a tight 3 way race between K, Pnut and me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Where did erebody go?


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (May 8, 2015)

Ima herea bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

T couldn't sleep, he should have taken his meds earlier.


----------



## karen936 (May 8, 2015)

what the heck are you guy's doing?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 8, 2015)

Evening gents. Just stopped by to say "hey".


----------



## karen936 (May 8, 2015)

I'm out good nite.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

They come and they go.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

Just  danc e


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2015)

Evening Billy's


----------



## mark-7mag (May 8, 2015)

Hello Wycliff


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2015)

Hope ya'll are enjoying your Friday night


----------



## mark-7mag (May 8, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

Will be next friday


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Hey Wy how you been?


----------



## JB0704 (May 8, 2015)

Wooooooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (May 8, 2015)

Good things and bad things at the ballfield tonight......JB JR is now batting .500 on the season (2 for 4), great hit against the best pitcher he's ever faced, but, they split the double header, so, game tomorrow.  Which delays my Florida fishing adventure a little.  Was hoping to be catching some fishes in the surf tomorrow evening, gonna have to wait till Sunday now.


----------



## JB0704 (May 8, 2015)

I'm "that dad" at the ball field, thinkin' folks all over Ga knew my boy got a hit.


----------



## bigelow (May 8, 2015)

That sucks jb


----------



## bigelow (May 8, 2015)

But cool fo yo boy


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Sound like your son is making good contact with the ball JB.


----------



## JB0704 (May 8, 2015)

Yea, thing is, chances are 99% he won't get in the game, but, that 1% keeps me from missing it.  I could be guaranteed the greatest fishing of my life and I wouldn't miss one at bat for it.  Time's too short, in a few years he'll be off to college and this will be over.


----------



## Wycliff (May 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Wy how you been?



Fine as frog hair


----------



## JB0704 (May 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Sound like your son is making good contact with the ball.



He is.  No strikeouts in his 4 at-bats this season.  Tonight was a great,  pitcher was throwing harder than anything he'd ever seen, but, he was patient and had a 3-1 count before smacking an outside pitch down the right field line.  Very proud.

Can't get coach to see the positive, though.  JR has fewer at-bats than anybody this year.


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I backed out on goin to my club. Bout burnt out. You said you was busy ere weekend this month. We coulda Tryed a turkey at my place



Well, dang. I am busy this weekend, I'm just gonna get a morning hunt, then come home. Probably be home before everyone gets up. If I would been able to spend the day down there, I would of tried it, but I'd hate to show up just to leave two hours later.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Wonder where our buddy Mac has been.


----------



## oops1 (May 8, 2015)

Live from da juke joint.. Say it again.. Billy said if you get ur kids used ta Bars.. The bars won't be that intriguing when they get that age.. He said.. Not sayin.. Jus sayin.


----------



## oops1 (May 8, 2015)

I ain't caught up yet....


----------



## oops1 (May 8, 2015)

Woooooo.. Say it again... Woooooooi


----------



## karen936 (May 8, 2015)

Opps where have you been I posted so
much good stuff in the last thread about
the outhouse most of it free stuff and 
you didn't answer me. ugh


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 8, 2015)

Im out.. Oops got womensz


----------



## Scrapy (May 8, 2015)

I got a reprieve tonight.

Ya'll got a reprieve too. I had a young lady helpin me learn how to post pics on here. It did not come through I see. It was redfin pike, grits and ketchup. But it failed.


----------



## JB0704 (May 8, 2015)

It'll happen, Scrapy. I believe in you.


----------



## Scrapy (May 8, 2015)

I got a reprieve too. On the way home I hit a license check. It was touch and go for awhile. I don't trust that at all. I had two beers and fessed up to it. The head cop finally walked up and said if he said he had two beers then he had two beers. I am at home now safe and sound. On Gon , Billy thread and Man, ya'll sure look good to me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I got a reprieve too. On the way home I hit a license check. It was touch and go for awhile. I don't trust that at all. I had two beers and fessed up to it. The head cop finally walked up and said if he said he had two beers then he had two beers. I am at home now safe and sound. On Gon , Billy thread and Man, ya'll sure look good to me.



Glad you didn't get a ticket Scrapy. We would have had to let you go.


----------



## oops1 (May 8, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Im out.. Oops got womensz



It's what I do.. Fuzz.. It's what I do!


----------



## oops1 (May 8, 2015)

Not really.. It felt
Goot
To quote that and say that.. Though


----------



## oops1 (May 8, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Opps where have you been I posted so
> much good stuff in the last thread about
> the outhouse most of it free stuff and
> you didn't answer me. ugh



I know you did all the research and went above and beyond for me.. I ended up buyin 5 sheets of OSB.. And 15 studs.. Some 12d framin nails and some 8d galvanized twisty nails.. If we can't build a deuce house out of all that.. We ain't no better than billy and we don't deserve a deuce house..

I do appreciate tha effort.. Though.. Cuzz


----------



## oops1 (May 8, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Good things and bad things at the ballfield tonight......JB JR is now batting .500 on the season (2 for 4), great hit against the best pitcher he's ever faced, but, they split the double header, so, game tomorrow.  Which delays my Florida fishing adventure a little.  Was hoping to be catching some fishes in the surf tomorrow evening, gonna have to wait till Sunday now.



Glad JB's knockin it around.. Feels goot
When your kid makes that bat go.. Tiiiink.. Don't it?


----------



## JB0704 (May 8, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Glad JB's knockin it around.. Feels goot
> When your kid makes that bat go.. Tiiiink.. Don't it?



Thanks.  And, Sure does.  I get a bigger kick out of his hits than I ever got from hittin' em myself back in the day.


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

Hey oops


----------



## oops1 (May 8, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Thanks.  And, Sure does.  I get a bigger kick out of his hits than I ever got from hittin' em myself back in the day.



Indeed!!


----------



## oops1 (May 8, 2015)

Hay.. Mattech.. That was a Luke's pub photo.. Were you in it? Didn't think so.. Promises.. Promises


----------



## oops1 (May 8, 2015)

I'm goin ta bed.. That draft reeb got my head feelin all fuzzy.. Y'all leave a light on fur Billy and a warm PBR on the steps.. He don't like em too cold.. Peace out


----------



## JB0704 (May 8, 2015)

Later, oops.


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

I'm gonna have to stop at that Luke's pub one of these days


----------



## KyDawg (May 8, 2015)

Night all you Billys.


----------



## mattech (May 8, 2015)

Night


----------



## JB0704 (May 8, 2015)

Nite Bo$$


----------



## Scrapy (May 9, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Nite Bo$$



White page in 8. If you got sumptn to say say it now or for ever hold your piece.


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

I got nothing to say


----------



## ccherry (May 9, 2015)

Me either


----------



## kmckinnie (May 9, 2015)

That ol loud truck just came by


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

I dreamed I was in kuntuky have beers with Jed clampit


----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2015)

That's a weird dream mig


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

Whatever good morning


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

Yes it was.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2015)

Has Fish Hawk posted any beach pics?  I'm too far behind to check


----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2015)

He probably can't post them from his flip phone


----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2015)

Well, I'm off to work. I hope I'm too busy to check in a lot today.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2015)

One


----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2015)

Flop for the road


----------



## mguthrie (May 9, 2015)

Mornin. Fixin to go yard sailin. The GF is a mama so I told her we'd do her thing this weekend since we didn't go to the club


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

Mg I goot man


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

Mg goot man


----------



## Hilsman (May 9, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## Hilsman (May 9, 2015)

stuck at werk


----------



## mguthrie (May 9, 2015)

She's a goot girl mig. You'll meet her at the hog hunt. She goes huntin with me eretime I go


----------



## Hilsman (May 9, 2015)

headed to da club afta werk.  Gonna check cams and see how da bait plot is doin


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 9, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> headed to da club afta werk.  Gonna check cams and see how da bait plot is doin



It is a waste of time Hils.  Do like I do and have the game warden check, record, and email you any pictures.  It saves times and money, and keeps the gw happy too.

It is a free service from DNR and paid for with yo tax dolla


----------



## Hilsman (May 9, 2015)

Goot ideer Pappy.  Ill be sure to leave my contact info today.


----------



## JB0704 (May 9, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## JB0704 (May 9, 2015)

Ballgame today, then road trip to Santa Rosa


----------



## JB0704 (May 9, 2015)

Good luck to the turkey huntin' billys this mornin


----------



## JB0704 (May 9, 2015)

Been a while since I fished SW, gotta get my gear in order........


----------



## ClemsonRangers (May 9, 2015)

no fan in here, no paper either, just old magazines and sprickets

$1 is too high


----------



## cramer (May 9, 2015)

Morning gents


----------



## JB0704 (May 9, 2015)

ClemsonRangers said:


> no fan in here, no paper either, just old magazines and sprickets



Billy sez that's cause it's authentic outhouse experience.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 9, 2015)

Wow, nobody wants to talk to Oldenred.


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

Gooooood Mornin


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

Mammas day weekend  

She's cleaning the kitchen now


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

My ma is 1000 miles away 

I sent flowers


----------



## Hilsman (May 9, 2015)

womens love a clean work place


----------



## Hilsman (May 9, 2015)

sup bigs


----------



## Hilsman (May 9, 2015)

billy is usin banana boat sunscreen fer steak sauce


----------



## Hilsman (May 9, 2015)

setup


----------



## Hilsman (May 9, 2015)

flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

Coaches hitting hard groud balls boys taking a beating.


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Woooooo... Last game comin up.. Woooooo


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Happy Mother's Day eve... Cuzzin Karan


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

I just read the title... It made me lol-ing all ova everywhere


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

Sup hils krun oops


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

Got to get some grocieries for Mother's Day brunch


----------



## karen936 (May 9, 2015)

Morning gents.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2015)

Happy Mothers Day weekend Karen


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

Happy mothers day kayran in case i die.tonight


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

Might over reeb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

I cried when old.yeller died


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

Old yeller was murdered


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Old yeller was murdered



By a white man


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Poor Old Yellow. What they kill the dog fer, what they kill the dog fer?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 9, 2015)

What up peeps


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 9, 2015)

Counting down til 12:00


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 9, 2015)

That's when I get off from work


----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> That's when I get off from work



I'm here till 6


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Poor Old Yellow. What they kill the dog fer, what they kill the dog fer?



Some folks calls it the rabies, I calls it hyderfoby. Mmmm.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Migs is resting today after folding all them boxes this week.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 9, 2015)

You ought to not talk about ole yeller like that, you just a boy...hmmm


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 9, 2015)

Mustard & Biscuits


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 9, 2015)

Migs is the box folding master


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 9, 2015)

Hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 9, 2015)

French fried tater Flop


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 9, 2015)

They been makin' quite a bit of sport of 'im. Mmmmm.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 9, 2015)

Mmmmm. I reckon I gotta go off summ'ers and work now. Aighten.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Morning dhd, hows things in East Georgia?


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Dave finally got up.


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

Found out a very good friend lost his father this morning.  He had some health issues but was doing well.  Thoughts and prayers to my homie and his family


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

I just put 3 slabs of baby backs on the smoker.   Think I will throw on something on to bring over to my buddy's place so they don't got to cook


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear bout your friend's dad Bigs.


----------



## T.P. (May 9, 2015)

Mighty close to bein up the river without a paddle this morning.


----------



## T.P. (May 9, 2015)

I bet there was 250 gallons of water in that ol boat.


----------



## T.P. (May 9, 2015)

#rocksbreakstuff


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Would have made a good livewell T.


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

That's how my brothers boat looked every time we took it out.


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

Didn't hear a single gobble this morning, I guess I'm done for the year with turkey.


----------



## T.P. (May 9, 2015)

They was gobbling up the river where we was, matt.


----------



## T.P. (May 9, 2015)

It took almost 200 yards to get it up on plane. I done got worrisome a bit. I've never seen a single boat up where we were until today. They was at least 6 up the river. I was embarrassed to deaf trying to get on plane and hitting rocks every 6 feet. They was all just looking at us.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

T don't pay attention to no stupid rocks.


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

Did you bust a hole in it, or was that rain water?


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

T.P. said:


> They was gobbling up the river where we was, matt.



Dang, and that was my second option to go this morning. Lol


----------



## mguthrie (May 9, 2015)

You forget the plug TP?


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

T fished in his boat.


----------



## mguthrie (May 9, 2015)

I've been down the river WITH a paddle. It ain't worth a flip when the waters goin fast than you can row


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

When we fish the river here, we just we sit on the bank and pour the water out of out rubber boots.


----------



## T.P. (May 9, 2015)

Where I welded the tunnel in the bottom, best I can tell the weld cracked. When we welded it in we had a lot of trouble with it not stress cracking. We hit a rock on the way up, but I'm not sure if it was leaking before then or not. I think it was already leaking.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

Jb weld will fix it tp


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

I was napping good til that Lil boy slung the door open yelling daddy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

Said he was hungry. I whipped him good and have him a cold hot dog


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

Go buy a screen door and a few cans of flex seal T, it works great. Plus you have easy access to go swimming.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Paint over it T.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Paint everything. Might paint the town red tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Cause a ruckus down at the WW.


----------



## karen936 (May 9, 2015)

Well just finished putting
dinner together. Pork tenderloin
butterflied out then
moneray jack cheese
cheedar cheese
spinach
bacon
seasonings 
and the rolled and tied. Gonna be goot.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Sound Goot Krun.


----------



## mguthrie (May 9, 2015)

We're fixin to go to the feeshin hole. Hope it ain't to crowded


----------



## Scrapy (May 9, 2015)

3M Marine 5200 is the best stuff I ever saw for stopping leaks that aren't structural.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 9, 2015)

Bo$$ better start thinking about going to War. This one looks to be gathering steam.


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

Nice hams in the fridge.


----------



## JB0704 (May 9, 2015)

Finally on the road to Florida.


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

Drive careful


----------



## karen936 (May 9, 2015)

wherd y'all go.


----------



## karen936 (May 9, 2015)

Yes do drive careful they nuts down hera


----------



## karen936 (May 9, 2015)

Not all the snowbirds have left either.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 9, 2015)

My sister is a nurse in Ft. Myers and she says old ladies take buses from Detroit in the winter and by the time they get there they are all swollen and sore from the trip that they spend the winter there in the hospital on Medicaid.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

If you ain't useless you ain't living


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

Jb is on vacation


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

Next weekend is the trout trip jb


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (May 9, 2015)

Wwe going to michels to eat


----------



## lagrangedave (May 9, 2015)

I'm smokin' salmon....


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 9, 2015)

Werd Flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 9, 2015)

That sounds good Dave!!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 9, 2015)

That ol truck just came by SLOW


----------



## T.P. (May 9, 2015)

Yep, got a 16" crack in it.


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

Dang T, hopefully its an easy fix.


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

Tp that's a partial weld.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

No fit up required. Wash the weld


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

No root


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

woooo


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

JB Weld will fix it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 9, 2015)

I didn't know jb was a welder


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

He got a welders cap and helment


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

Duct tape it and fish on


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

Evenin ereybody


----------



## kmckinnie (May 9, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## T.P. (May 9, 2015)

Woo.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 9, 2015)

Woo Wooo


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 9, 2015)

that ain't goot T.

aluminum can be a pain in the pootie like that.  

What alloy is it?


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

5018 is good. for summpin.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> That ol truck just came by SLOW



Was there a Walker hound in the back?


----------



## karen936 (May 9, 2015)

nite  y'all im tired.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

WW was wild tonight. Think there was a prom or summpin going on.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

I am too Krun.


----------



## mguthrie (May 9, 2015)

Current Attachments (59.8 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (59.8 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (May 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

Hello?


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

Nice fish Mg, is that from Jackson?


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

Its slow tonight


----------



## mguthrie (May 9, 2015)

We caught a few at the fishin hole. My GF caught this hybrid. It was the biggest. Bout 5# of so


----------



## mguthrie (May 9, 2015)

mattech said:


> Nice fish Mg, is that from Jackson?



It is. We fish one of the rivers leading into it. Got a 5# striped to. Had a couple more break us off


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

I've never caught a hybrig in Jackson, just largemouth.


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

Way back when I ust to work with one of the best aluminum welders around.I worked for a industrial boiler company and we would do a lot of travlin.i always noticed whenever we worked out of town he always carried a briefcase,which seemed odd.One day I asked him whats in the briefcase,he opened it up and showed me his bottle of likker,thats all that was in it.I was in my early20's at the time and the reason i was hired was to drive the two best boiler mechanics from job to job because neither had drivers license because of dui's


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Always good to hear from Pappy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Wonder where Hawk is. He not been around in a while.


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

He's at the beach


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

Fishin and frolic in


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

and who knows what else


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Way back when I ust to work with one of the best aluminum welders around.I worked for a industrial boiler company and we would do a lot of travlin.i always noticed whenever we worked out of town he always carried a briefcase,which seemed odd.One day I asked him whats in the briefcase,he opened it up and showed me his bottle of likker,thats all that was in it.I was in my early20's at the time and the reason i was hired was to drive the two best boiler mechanics from job to job because neither had drivers license because of dui's




When I first got into heating and air that was my job to driver the lead tech around cause he didn't have a license Lol


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2015)

Hello


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> When I first got into heating and air that was my job to driver the lead tech around cause he didn't have a license Lol


Thats funny right thera


----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2015)

Happy Mother's Day to all you mothers


----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2015)

Did you post any beach pics fish hawk? I'm too far behind to try and catch up


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

Nope


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

Not yet


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

The wal mark here aint like the walmark back at home.


----------



## Hankus (May 9, 2015)

that is all


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

The wal mark at home goth billys wives and cousins cousins.Wal marks here gots...............


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

Nice


----------



## mattech (May 9, 2015)

Flop


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

Come one hhankus.......One little red belly?


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

Beach fishin been slow but the scenery been good.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Hawk at the beach, fishing from the bank.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

That one and bout 14 more would make a good meal Hank.


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

JB on his way down this way.we suppose to go fish the pier monday


----------



## Hankus (May 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That one and bout 14 more would make a good meal Hank.



ya dont say


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

Bank fishin been kinda slow B0$$.Did get a good pompano and a bunch of shark baits.Gets light here around 5:15


----------



## mguthrie (May 9, 2015)

Hankus said:


> that is all



That's what we were usin for bait


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That one and bout 14 more would make a good meal Hank.


Good  baits Bo$$


----------



## mark-7mag (May 9, 2015)

Hankus said:


> that is all



Put that back in your young uns aquarium


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

I filletted that pompano out at the front door of the condo.........Billys dont care,They go on with it.I threw the carcass in the condo dumpster,should be ripe bout tomorrow


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

Only been here three days and I already got coon eyes,red eyes and building up my calf muscles from walkin in the sand


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Watch out for them little catfish Hawk. We caught a mess of them down at Gulf Shores and they just didn't taste right.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

They bite you too.


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Watch out for them little catfish Hawk. We caught a mess of them down at Gulf Shores and they just didn't taste right.



That's probably my favorite beach now


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Fish hawk is a dagum fishin magician .. I've fishes down ther my entire life and never caught a pompano... Learn me how ta do that.. Fish hawk


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

I aint caught up


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

I downloaded a Katie Perry son that lil oops likes.. Now u like her too.


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

I googled her her and she is a sessy beast


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

I told mrs oops she better not take me to a Katie perry concert


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

I will be stage crashin


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

We only got the walls built in the  doodoo house taday


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Dude Neva showed up with the mini-excavator


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

I can't be post holin ga clay


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Doodoo house flap


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Eric Church's song wreckin ball is purdy strong..


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Think I'm gonna get me n mrs oops Eric church tickets fur her burfday


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2015)

That's a crappy flop oops


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Only 2 other dudes showed up for the outhouse build


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

Doodoo is a funny werd


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

What song oops my girls like some kp


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> That's a crappy flop oops



Haayy hay hay hay.. I thought it was purdy skrong


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

Roar

Wide awake 

I kissed a girl


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

Good flop oops  

Nice feesh hawk


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Think I'm gonna get me n mrs oops Eric church tickets fur her burfday



Doobie Brothers coming to Nashville. Think we will get tickets for them.


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

Ycliff being hurtful


----------



## bigelow (May 9, 2015)

Doobie that's a funny word too


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Doodoo is a funny werd



It is the funniest werd.. I always say it.. It makes me giggle.. I don't get it.. But I like it.. Like I like Katie perry


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Wish Michael McDonald was still with them.


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Roar
> 
> Wide awake
> 
> I kissed a girl



Roar's the only'est won I know from your playlist.. I like it too


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Doobies make me hide in da closet


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

I'm not weed wise


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

I liked America.


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Been werkin the yard.. Set up all my umbrellas and my beach tent.. Doin it big fur Mother's Day .. Wooooo. My old grams is comin too. Glad she's still around.. 93. I don't care to live that
Long but she's done a fine job of
It


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Fur got to
Post my pic.. Had to edit


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Doodoo


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Scrapy is here.


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Just cuzz^^^^


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Look out


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

I could not tell much about that pic oops.


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

Happy Mother's Day flap?


----------



## fish hawk (May 9, 2015)

If you dont show up to help build the doodo house you dont get to use the doodo house............Werd!!!


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I could not tell much about that pic oops.



Well.. It's dark.. My eyes are blurred and that's it.. 


Pic caption.. I got two umbrellas
Up and won big beach tent.. I'll repost tamorrow with a pic if my ol grams sittin under that tent

Sorry for the confusion.. Bo$$


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> If you dont show up to help build the doodo house you dont get to use the doodo house............Werd!!!



We gon put a combo lock on it.. Pay your $10.00
And you get the combo.. Bunch of dagum Billy's


----------



## oops1 (May 9, 2015)

I gotta go
Warsh.. Seed y'all tamorrow..

Please leave a couple fish in the gulf.. Fish hawk.. Headin down fur snapper and don't want to find it fished out.. Jus sayin


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Odell caught a rat snake today and decided we wanted it on the back porch.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Wife went outside to put some flowers out there. I didn't know she knew such language. She said some very hurtful things to Odell.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Odell slinked down got in his house.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

He did a Belly crawl back to his house.


----------



## Wycliff (May 9, 2015)

Lol B0$$


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

He rolled over on his back when he got to his house.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Why am I the only person up? Matt usually sticks around till midnight anyway.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Even Scrapy cant hang any more.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Well I am out. See you'ns in the merning.


----------



## KyDawg (May 9, 2015)

Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Happy Mothers Day.





Thanks !!


----------



## bigelow (May 10, 2015)

Happy Mom day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2015)

Sup lilbroBigzzz ??


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

Hey big man let me hold a dollar


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Woo.


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

Good Mother's Day Mornin. Happy Mother's Day to the mamas. And you to krun


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

Well. Seeins as I herea


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

I might as well


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

Go ahead and


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

Flop this thang


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 10, 2015)

Wool hooo


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 10, 2015)

Morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 10, 2015)

Happy mothers day


----------



## karen936 (May 10, 2015)

Happy Mothers Day to all y'alls
other halfs too!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Happy Mothers Day Karen


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Made my wife breakfast this morning that included cat heads. hadn't made them in a while


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

Happy Mothers' Day Kran................


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Happy Mother's Day Krun.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

My wife was speechless when she opened her present today. I don't think she had ever seen that many 22 lr's at one time before.


----------



## JB0704 (May 10, 2015)

Morning.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Morning JB.


----------



## JB0704 (May 10, 2015)

Lady fish, blue runners, and buddy caught one pompano.  May have done a little better if I could a gotten my friend to agree to getting after em at daylight.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Who gets to eat the Pompano JB?


----------



## bigelow (May 10, 2015)

Did your friend sleep in from getting crunk last night jb


----------



## bigelow (May 10, 2015)

Hey pnut tell the wife Bigelow from the forum said happy mothers day


----------



## bigelow (May 10, 2015)

Hey mig tell yo mama the same


----------



## bigelow (May 10, 2015)

Boss tell the wife happy mothers day


----------



## bigelow (May 10, 2015)

Happy mothers day krun


----------



## JB0704 (May 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Who gets to eat the Pompano JB?



Buddy's wife


----------



## JB0704 (May 10, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Did your friend sleep in from getting crunk last night jb



He's an old retired fella.  Always drinks too much and doesn't much care for the idea of getting up at daylight.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Happy mothers day, kran! Hope it is an awesome day for you!


----------



## JB0704 (May 10, 2015)

He bought this house down here, and has been asking me for a few years to come teach him how to fish.  He caught that pompano on his 2nd cast......made me look like a pro.......I didn't tell him I don't have a clue how  to catch em on purpose.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Happy mothers day to you too, benben!


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Wooooo...evadybody!


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

JB is a propomano fisherman!


----------



## JB0704 (May 10, 2015)

I just throw shrimp in the surf and catch what bites.....


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Sounds like a pro to me.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

I like using my fresh water gear in the Gulf. That salt gets in there and grinds off all the sharp corners on the gears, making for a smother cast reel.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Just be sure not to wash them out after using them down there.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

I let a buddy borrow some of my big striper rods a few years back to carry to the ocean. I didn't use them or really look at them for another year or so after he brought them back, needless to say, they don't work no more.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I let a buddy borrow some of my big striper rods a few years back to carry to the ocean. I didn't use them or really look at them for another year or so after he brought them back, needless to say, they don't work no more.



He prolly washed them out with that Fla. Sulphur water.


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> He's an old retired fella.  Always drinks too much and doesn't much care for the idea of getting up at daylight.


 You talkin about me?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Mother if the year! Notice the cup. Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Roll Tide. Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Billy's sister


----------



## karen936 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the nice
Mothers Day wishes. You guy's 
are the bestest ever.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 10, 2015)

Happy mothers day!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 10, 2015)

I Ben on the cracter all weekend.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 10, 2015)




----------



## peanutman04 (May 10, 2015)

I let billy make a round. Still wet in places.


----------



## karen936 (May 10, 2015)

Nut sinking


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Pnut drinking beer and building a dirt track. You need to bank them curves a little bit Pnut.


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I Ben on the cracter all weekend.


WoW! that won't even need disking.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

Went out for breakfast biscuits for my wife, then fed her Mimosas, then took her to Cracker Barrel for lunch, then clothes shopping. Now I get to build a fire pit in 93 degree heat. I don't know whether I really love her or if I'm just real scared of her.


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

Good job JB.........Tell him he can drank and fish at the same time.........Daylights a good time for drankin


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

Good job Nutnut, I can already taste the peanuts..........


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Good job Nutnut, I can already taste the peanuts..........



Wonder if they will be ready in the next couple of weeks. I am wanting some to boil.


----------



## JB0704 (May 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Good job JB.........Tell him he can drank and fish at the same time.........Daylights a good time for drankin



Might be the only way I could get him out there early.  Did see one fella drankin about 9 this morning on the beach.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Might be the only way I could get him out there early.  Did see one fella drankin about 9 this morning on the beach.



Odd that he would start that late.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Happy mother's day krun.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Looks like fun nut.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Prolly not a lot of fun for you since you do it so much, but I would love to spend some time on a tractor like that.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

I wished I had some dirt that looked like that, benben. That's pretty.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

I bought my wife a monster energy drink for mothers day. Probably one of the best gifts I've ever got her. She has been bragging to everyone. Lol


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

benben said..." it's a little wet up ahead, but I think it will be ok."


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Might be the only way I could get him out there early.  Did see one fella drankin about 9 this morning on the beach.


Billies are all over the worlds


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

What are you pulling, benben?


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

Current Attachments (151.1 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (151.1 KB)	
These were the two biggest from yesterday addernoon. Bout 5# each


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

Sounds like everbody havin fun. In one way or another


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Nice white and stripper, guth!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 10, 2015)

Turning plow TP.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 10, 2015)

Nice fish gut!


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

Nice fish guth


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Guth works for gunbroker.com.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

mattech said:


> I bought my wife a monster energy drink for mothers day. Probably one of the best gifts I've ever got her. She has been bragging to everyone. Lol



Now she can't say that she don't have the energy to clean the house


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Its turning it pretty, benben. Do you turn every field every year? Or just depends?


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

The liars fishing club was right down the beach from me this morning


----------



## peanutman04 (May 10, 2015)

Just the pnut dirt TP. We rip and bed the cotton and corn dirt.


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

That's nice fish hawk. Been a while since I been to the beach. Got to make it happen this year


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 10, 2015)

Nice fish guth


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> The liars fishing club was right down the beach from me this morning



Makes me want to head to the Beach. I can almost smell the salt in the air and fell the breeze coming off the gulf. Great seafood everywhere and surf fishing to boot. Drinking a Marqurita sitting at one of them little shacks made out of bamboo.  Don't get much better than that.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 10, 2015)

Grilln steaks for mt mom and my pops telling me history of some king from england


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

Just did the length/girth formula on those fish and came up with 7#. That hybrid was a hass. My GF caught it on her pink zebco


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

Fuzzy gittin a history lesson


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

7# Flopper.


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Guth works for gunbroker.com.



Not me. My SL works in there IT department. I just get free t shirts


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Grilln steaks for mt mom and my pops telling me history of some king from england



Ancestry?


----------



## Hilsman (May 10, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

Headed to the swamp and see what the red fin pike are doing.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 10, 2015)

Billy dont really like the leasin


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Mig comes from royalty


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 10, 2015)

Thats what my pops thinks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 10, 2015)

Alright den


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Migs, King of the box folders.


----------



## bigelow (May 10, 2015)

Punt got thursty werkin


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Took my wife to acedemy to get her a mother's day gift, she bought me a new scope for the AR. She is a lucky women.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

GoogleEarth_Image.jpg

The place mark is in the middle of my cow pasture. The woods to the far right of the screen by the plowed field are not on my lease. That is the area that the kid posted the No Trespassing Signs with my name on it.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2015)

I'm Baaack!!!!
Glad to be home after the daughters graduation at GSU in statesboro yesterday. Sat in the new upper deck next to Quack's brother's new Athletic Facility and got a mighty fine sunburn on my face, neck, and ears. Hotel and eating out every day just made my debit card cry. The hotel rates were even higher than football season rates. They oughta be ashamed of themselves charging that much.
Looking forward to turkey hunting in the morning because i need some woods time bad!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> GoogleEarth_Image.jpg
> 
> The place mark is in the middle of my cow pasture. The woods to the far right of the screen by the plowed field are not on my lease. That is the area that the kid posted the No Trespassing Signs with my name on it.



You in a boundary dispute?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

You better go count Bo$$ there's one missin'


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

You a Hatfield or a McCoy?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> You better go count Bo$$ there's one missin'



I'm just looking at the aerial pic and thinking" If I wuz a turkey, where would i be on this map?"


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You in a boundary dispute?



Kid wanted to hunt last weekend. I told him he could hunt if he put up no Trespassing signs for me. He posted bout 600 acres That I got nothing to do with, then hunted it. Signs got my name on them.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Kid wanted to hunt last weekend. I told him he could hunt if he put up no Trespassing signs for me. He posted bout 600 acres That I got nothing to do with, then hunted it. Signs got my name on them.




Well, sounds like you need to get some new stands up!


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Not everyday that much land just falls in a feller's lap. That's awesome, KD!


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Not everyday that much land just falls in a feller's lap. That's awesome, KD!



Be my luck, they got more in mind than hunting. Like some woods farming.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

I will get very suspicious if I see them hauling Miracle Grow in there.


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm just looking at the aerial pic and thinking" If I wuz a turkey, where would i be on this map?"



Just get near the River, that's where they roost.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Here is the scope I got, I've been looking at it a while now.


http://m.academy.com/shop/pdp/nikon-p-223-3-9-x-40-bdc-600-riflescope/pid-552711?deviceType=true


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

That is a nice Scope Matt.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Gonna Ride over to Franklin Kentucky and try out the Oasis Western Grill.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Syl.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Thanks, I guess I'm gonna ride around with the fun this week in case I get to stop by a range.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Have fun Bo$$


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 10, 2015)

That's a smart boy boss.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

I bet they cook camel at a place called "oasis".


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

I'm fixin to heat up some peanut oil and cook the feesh that we caught last knight. Goin to do it like Nic. Some cheese grits and jaleepeener hush puppies. Makin some fried mushrooms and onion rangs


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

King Migmack....................I like it..........


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just get near the River, that's where they roost.



I'm gonna guess that the river isn't near your lease OR it's a mighty small river. 
I knew yankee's were bad to call a drainage ditch a river instead of a crick, but didn't think Kentuckians would do it too.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

Kentuckians is Yankees.............Always were...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 10, 2015)

I'm de Kang


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

Course if you ever seen the Pecos River.............it don't even qualify as a branch around here.......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 10, 2015)

little ohoopee river near my lease is the size of a creek.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

That's a creek in my avatar, we got big ones around hera............


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm de Kang


Snake king!!!


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

After this mornings fishing I had to take a break from the beach for today,it wears you out.Gettin ready to eat some seafood at Goatfeathers


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

All alone in here


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

Goin for a flop


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

set up


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

for


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

a lonesome flop


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

Pathetic vacation beach fishing seafood eating flop.


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

Bunch a yankees around here Dave


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

Prolly D. Yankees too.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Woooooo.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

I bet TP lives north of the Big Chicken too.............


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Bout 60 miles north of the big chick.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Does that make me a Yankee too?


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Is the big chicken the cutoff line?


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

I've been called worse I reckon.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

On second thought, I don't remember if I have or not.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

I guess I need to buy some flamingos.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Get me some knee high black socks and some loafers.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Is the big chicken the cutoff line?



I've seen pic's of the big chicken but don't remember where it is.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Some plaid beach shorts.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I guess I need to buy some flamingos.



You got any palm tree's already planted?


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

I'll need an electric car too.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Palm trees are starting to sound nice.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Big Chicken is in Marietta


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

lftt


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

I need to meet some Yankee friends for some tips and tricks on being a true Yankee.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

I'll come show you how to cut the tires before we paint them white..................I wuz Confederate special forces..........................I spent a lot of time behind enemy lines...............


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Some chickenhouses behind me I'm gonna work on getting shut Down.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Gonna buy up all the land and run all the hunters off from round here.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Need some cart paths put in too.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Yankee flop


----------



## lagrangedave (May 10, 2015)

How'd ya'll use to do it up thera?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Big Chicken is in Marietta



Oh, thats WAY too far north!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 10, 2015)

I thought ereboty above cordele was a Yankee.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I thought ereboty above cordele was a Yankee.



We've been over-run. There's no bluebelly free zones any more.


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I bet they cook camel at a place called "oasis".


 That's what I was wondering. Now , if it were named Watering Hole.....


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna guess that the river isn't near your lease OR it's a mighty small river.
> I knew yankee's were bad to call a drainage ditch a river instead of a crick, but didn't think Kentuckians would do it too.


 Feds for you, Waters of the U.S.


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

I been watching North and South sequels.  They wear me out. Spoiled Rich girls "with a Cause" .  Everybody workin double overtime on extracurricular activities. It'll wear you out. I don't recommend it (the sequel).


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

I pass big chicken all the time going to kennestone.


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I been watching North and South sequels.  They wear me out. Spoiled Rich girls "with a Cause" .  Everybody workin double overtime on extracurricular activities. It'll wear you out. I don't recommend it (the sequel).



Yea pappy. I'm Gettin to old to work double overtime on extracurricular activities. Part time is werein me out


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

mattech said:


> I pass big chicken all the time going to kennestone.



Is it still therea. Thought sumpin happened to it. Like a toreanaddo or sumpin


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Its still there


----------



## Hilsman (May 10, 2015)

Yello???


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

Hii


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Yo!


----------



## mguthrie (May 10, 2015)

Billy ain't as impotent is he used to B. These threads are lastin longer ever day


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

The weather has gotten nicer and the days have gotten longer, Billy has been spending more time outside.


----------



## oops1 (May 10, 2015)

It was hotter than a pot of collards taday.. Woooooooo. I ain't caught up.. I'll do it tamorrow when I sposeta be werkin


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

T.P. said:


> The weather has gotten nicer and the days have gotten longer, Billy has been spending more time outside.



Yep


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

alright alright alright


----------



## oops1 (May 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> alright alright alright



I keep gettin older..and they stay the same age.


----------



## oops1 (May 10, 2015)

I skipped church to cook the but and clean the pool and plant Mrs. Oops' potted pool plants.. I ain't heard the end of it all dagum day.. Womens


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I keep gettin older..and they stay the same age.



  Clasic line!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I skipped church to cook the but and clean the pool and plant Mrs. Oops' potted pool plants.. I ain't heard the end of it all dagum day.. Womens



When I miss church, I feel guilty all week unless I at least do something with or for the  family and or at least clear my head from the week.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 10, 2015)

I been hearing it all day too ooops.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 10, 2015)

I tried to explain to her, that she wouldn't be a mama if it weren't for me.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

oops+ = go getter.


----------



## T.P. (May 10, 2015)

benben = giver


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I tried to explain to her, that she wouldn't be a mama if it weren't for me.



That's a good one nut. Did she buy that load?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Scraps is here!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

I won't be here too much longer. I gots some bidness to take care of.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Bo$$?


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> When I miss church, I feel guilty all week unless I at least do something with or for the  family and or at least clear my head from the week.


I had the clock set for 9:15 for 10:15 Service. I heard it at 11:15. So I went fishin, something else I was raised not to do.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Did mrs bo$$ have a gold mudders day?


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna guess that the river isn't near your lease OR it's a mighty small river.
> I knew yankee's were bad to call a drainage ditch a river instead of a crick, but didn't think Kentuckians would do it too.



The Red River is about 30' wide in some places Robert.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I had the clock set for 9:15 for 10:15 Service. I heard it at 11:15. So I went fishin, something else I was raised not to do.



Lol. Me neither. My mom had me in church 3 times a week. I would have to have a fever to miss church. If I threw up on Sunday morning but didn't have a fever, I still had to go to church.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

I have always been a big football fan. My mom never let me miss church to watch the supper bowl. I would catch the 4th qtr.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

I'm not complaining. She knew what she was doing. She's a good un


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Where y'all at?


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Bo$$?


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I have always been a big football fan. My mom never let me miss church to watch the supper bowl. I would catch the 4th qtr.


 We gave up on having evening Service on Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Scraps?


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Scraps?


 I'm just slow, but present.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> We gave up on having evening Service on Super Bowl Sunday.



We have a chili cook off at ours now on super bowl Sunday and watch it there. We mute it during all the beer commercials. Lol. .... I won it this past year using 
Nic's recipe.


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

I scaled all those pike. Yet have to head and gut them.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Did mrs bo$$ have a gold mudders day?



Had a good meal at the Oasis. The service was slow, but we did not mind.


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

Ya'll got a TV? We ain't even got a PA system.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 10, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That's a good one nut. Did she buy that load?



No.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Ya'll got a TV? We ain't even got a PA system.



Yea. Just not a good one.


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The Red River is about 30' wide in some places Robert.


 My pike fishin run is 30 feet wide in a few holes Bo$$.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (May 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Had a good meal at the Oasis. The service was slow, but we did not mind.



Great to hear


----------



## oops1 (May 10, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I been hearing it all day too ooops.



She's been on a diet fur the past 6 weeks.. Can't have her wine or hard cider.. She sho keeps count on how many natties I have.. So I got that goin ur me too.


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

Ice melted. got to see to those fish.


----------



## oops1 (May 10, 2015)

Not sure what her mental limit is on how many I can have but..apparently .. I exceeded them Friday and Saturday.


----------



## oops1 (May 10, 2015)

I gots ta go warsh.. I smell like miracle grow and hickory smoke.. Bbl


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

hey


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

just mounted my, I mean the Mrs. new scope on my, I mean her AR15.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

I, I mean she loves it.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

I may go pew pew pew a few off the back porch.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

my wife is so spoiled, she got a energy drink and a new scope today.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

she has a birthday next month, im really tempted to getting her a boat.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

She's been on a diet fur the past 6 weeks.. Can't have her wine or hard cider.. She sho keeps count on how many natties I have.. So I got that goin ur me too. 


lol


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

forgot to quote that ooops^^^^^ sorry


----------



## peanutman04 (May 10, 2015)

I'm bout to call it a Nite, cyl!


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

flop


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Playing on my wife's computer^^^^


Testing out nitrams flop app, I think I could beat him. Lol


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

I may start selling his secret.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Night Nut, have fun on the cracter tomorrow


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

I had two beers down at the Oasis.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Catch you later nut.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

I ate a catfish sammich, it was all right but I have had more better ones.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> My pike fishin run is 30 feet wide in a few holes Bo$$.



That is the way the Red is too. Some places it is 15'. Does have a few nice deep holes on it.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

I'm gonna go spend time with the wife. Later y'all.


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Billy stole a bunch of used motor oil and is trying to sell it.


----------



## oops1 (May 10, 2015)

Woooo... Think I'm goin ta bed.. Seed you useles wins tamorrow .


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

I take it back, I was about to head in there and I heard her talking to her mom. I got a few minutes now.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Later oooops1+


----------



## oops1 (May 10, 2015)

Mines talkin about her classes now.. I'm still hera too.. Mattech


----------



## oops1 (May 10, 2015)

Plus.. We can't find a house for openin weekend of snapper season. No goot


----------



## oops1 (May 10, 2015)

Eye reckon she likes me again


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

When is snapper season?


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

I'm hoping I get to go on the guys fishing trip with Hilsman this year. Seems like every time they plan something, I am busy.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Wife is going to Destin this weekend, so I'm taking the kids fishing at lake tobesofkee.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Oops there he went.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

I like red Snapper.


----------



## oops1 (May 10, 2015)

mattech said:


> When is snapper season?



Florida starts Memorial Day weekend.. State waters.. Reason we can't find a house.. Condos and hotels available but I needs a Waterhose and driveway to warsh the boat and clean the fish.. If its anything like spring break.. I'll just need the boat cleanin part.. Fish sho didn't cooperate then


----------



## bigelow (May 10, 2015)

Just checking in  nite everybody


----------



## oops1 (May 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I like red Snapper.



That two fish per person really sucks.. We grab random kids off the beach and take them so we can have their limit and not have to buy a license


----------



## oops1 (May 10, 2015)

I'm out fo real this time.. 5:45 is too ealry


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

I can see Oops now. Come on kid I got some candy on my boat.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 10, 2015)

About to head to bed myself. Got a turkey needs killing in the morning. He just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## mattech (May 10, 2015)

Night yall


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Night Matt.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Scrapy went to bed early tonight.


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

Gonna have to dock his pay Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Evening Wy.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Yeah dock his pay, that is what I'll do. I jut dont how much he is making under the table.


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

Why do so many people from Louisiana come to the Florida panhandle?Dont they have a beach down there?


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Scrapy went to bed early tonight.


He been putting up pike fish. It takes 10 dressed ones to make a pound. Average 3.3 ounces liveweight.


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

Dang scrappy youd be better off catching and eatin four finger bream.Fry em up hard and eat the whole thing


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

eat the tails like tater chips


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

I thought I heard a Duck in here.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Used to love catching them little pike out of South Georgia creeks. It did take a lot of them though.


----------



## Scrapy (May 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That is the way the Red is too. Some places it is 15'. Does have a few nice deep holes on it.




These pike runs here are about 10 feet wide when the water is right and holes about 4 feet deep. One foot deep on straightaways. About two miles down it turns into a flat swamp with no runs. Either there is shallow water everywhere or there is none.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2015)

Evenin youuns !!  'Moan sebbenocrock !!


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

I gots to get to bed....4:30 gonna come early


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

Hope theys some billies at the pier in the mornin.


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

It's 11:30 there but only 10:30 here


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

I dont even know what day it is?


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

This must be what it feels like to be retired?


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

I like central time. Took me years to get used to it, but I like it now.


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

Wonder where mackmig is?


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Up here, you still have to take a vacation when you retire.


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

I like the gettin lighht at 5:15 part bo$$.I can fish for 5 hours by 10:30


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

I could get use to those smallmouths up there bo$$


----------



## fish hawk (May 10, 2015)

I'm out bo$$.Keep a eye on scrappy,he skims off the bottom of the stack............


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Night Hawk. I got to hit the river for some of those smallies, it is just right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2015)

Little creek behind my house is loaded with redfins, redbreast and all kinds of fish, haven't fished it in years.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Quack you need to cut you a pole and get you a bucket and get a mess of them creek fish.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

Watching David Crockett.


----------



## KyDawg (May 10, 2015)

See yall in the morning. Night Buckfiddy, wherever you roam tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Quack you need to cut you a pole and get you a bucket and get a mess of them creek fish.





I used to get off the midnight shift, go down to da creek, catch a small mess 'o redbreast, clean 'em and fry 'em up for breakfast !!  Laaaaaaawd that was some fine eatin.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

&#55357;&#56855;


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (May 11, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 11, 2015)

lftt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2015)

wonmohowa !!


----------



## ccherry (May 11, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mguthrie (May 11, 2015)

Yuuup


----------



## mguthrie (May 11, 2015)

Uh huh


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## peanutman04 (May 11, 2015)

Here.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

first post in here today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 11, 2015)

Geter done


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

mownin...


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

hope all you billies had a goodern this weeken.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

i sho did


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

billy's krafty...


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

knows how to get around the rulles


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

post his product ads to look like he really cares


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

im coming out wiff my new bait soon


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

think ill start guidin' and postin pics and givin reports...


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

investors invited


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

has to be a good name like mine plus a lake


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

we need hats and jackets


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

rant over


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

Tired of seeing ads in what was the fishing forum. Took mama fishing yesterday and she had a blast. Here's a  pic... Bream have color.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 11, 2015)

Nice mtr


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

thanks m7m ...   amazing day yesterday thankful for the day w/ mrs 3333... she got her 1st big crackers and we had the lake all to ourselves.


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

It show is Monday...


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

The bluegills have so many colors. ever since i was little their colors just make me want to stare at them.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 11, 2015)

Mornin!!! What I miss??


----------



## JB0704 (May 11, 2015)

Me n fish hawk at PC pier this mornin', not many bites yet


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 11, 2015)

JB and fishhawk!! Good luck wit da fishes!!!


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Heck yea.. Hope y'all wear em out.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 11, 2015)

Good luck JB and fh


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

Good luck yall


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Good luck y'all, i got a kink in my neck now. By the way, y'all some ugly fellas


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

mtr caught them on those new lil meaty worms.


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

I turned my screen on it's side.


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

I smell a Honkey up in hera.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good luck y'all, i got a kink in my neck now. By the way, y'all some ugly fellas



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

Anybody know a good golf cart repair place on the northside of Atl?


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

Sure is a purdy day today.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Anybody know a good golf cart repair place on the northside of Atl?


No



mattech said:


> Sure is a purdy day today.


Yes it is


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

Mud = not helpful


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Mud = not helpful



Just tellin the truf


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Have y'all seen Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Is he banned?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Couldnt fix the clock


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

NItram??????????


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

No!


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

I haven't ween him


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

Billy done raised some sour cucumbres. Said the kids will love them.


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

Said they're a cross between a sour apple, a cucumber, a habenyaree pepper and a old boot.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

In all my years i've never had a bad cucumber till last night.


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

I can't wake up today.


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Prayers fur your garden... Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

thanks oops, the other stuff is fine. Oh well.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

awright JB and FH... get a bunch just don't eat  no records


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Think i'll go pic my mothernlaw some cucumbers this afternoon, you know, to show we appreciate her.


----------



## mtr3333 (May 11, 2015)

cucumber salad sour


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Honkey?


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Honkey?



Hey, Mud!!!


----------



## Hilsman (May 11, 2015)

Mernin????


----------



## Hilsman (May 11, 2015)

Bout ready to beat my head against the wall....... HARD!!!!


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

What's wrong Hilsman?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Bout ready to beat my head against the wall....... HARD!!!!



waz the matter lil fella


----------



## mark-7mag (May 11, 2015)

Well, we're waiting


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 11, 2015)

mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

He musta done hit his head on the wall and knocked his self out. Morning Frenchy


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 11, 2015)

sounds like hilsman's done left the chuck key in and turned the lathe on.....ooops


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 11, 2015)

Jr got 3rd whooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 11, 2015)

Hendricks racing 3 of top 4...whooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 11, 2015)

Honk Honk!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Wished he would of had the outside on that restart and it would of been two in a row. Woooooooooo


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2015)

No turkey this morning. Had two come to the foodplot, see the decoys and started putting their brains out from the woodline. Never did see what they were but they stayed 15 minutes verbally abusing me. After they left, i started sneaking around the place calling. I did get one courtesy gobble from the other property but he didn't want to chat. 
Oh well, maybe tomorrow or the next day. Without decoys. 
Time for a nap. Them skeeters tore me up. Wasn't real thrilled pulling a tick off my arm either.


----------



## peanutman04 (May 11, 2015)

Bama has lime disease!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 11, 2015)

Good luck fh and jb!


----------



## peanutman04 (May 11, 2015)

Stop about half way down the peir, point and holler cobia! Then when all the locals come running down there, move into there spots.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 11, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Stop about half way down the peir, point and holler cobia! Then when all the locals come running down there, move into there spots.



LoL!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> No turkey this morning. Had two come to the foodplot, see the decoys and started putting their brains out from the woodline. Never did see what they were but they stayed 15 minutes verbally abusing me. After they left, i started sneaking around the place calling. I did get one courtesy gobble from the other property but he didn't want to chat.
> Oh well, maybe tomorrow or the next day. Without decoys.
> Time for a nap. Them skeeters tore me up. Wasn't real thrilled pulling a tick off my arm either.



That "olbiggen" is still at that clearcut. He is a fine one also. Maybe he'll die next year.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 11, 2015)

It's already HOT today!!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 11, 2015)

Sweatin out the Reebs ain't no fun!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Stop about half way down the peir, point and holler cobia! Then when all the locals come running down there, move into there spots.



Sounds like you've done that old trick


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> It's already HOT today!!!!



Yes sir, summer time hit over the weekend


----------



## karen936 (May 11, 2015)

Morning I have stuff to do today,
y'all be good, just try ok.


----------



## karen936 (May 11, 2015)

summer never left down hera


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Hey Krun, bye Krun


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Honkey , this job i got from you, is it in the a/c or out in the heat??


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 11, 2015)

Hey Matteck.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Honkey , this job i got from you, is it in the a/c or out in the heat??



Sorry mud it's been filled as 1 pm today.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

nut nut, knowsall the fishen & hunten tricks.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 11, 2015)

If the air is working you don't have to be in the heat as much!!!


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

What?!?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## Hilsman (May 11, 2015)

yello???


----------



## Hilsman (May 11, 2015)

setup


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Aint even showed up for work yet and been replaced


----------



## Hilsman (May 11, 2015)

mud??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

I quit flop


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> mud??



Yes??????????


----------



## Hilsman (May 11, 2015)

I gotsa big headache from dis mernin


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I quit flop



Sorry Mud i'll let ya know if he is Billy!!


----------



## Hilsman (May 11, 2015)

punk kids that think they don't have to do what they are told to by the boss.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 11, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I gotsa big headache from dis mernin



Padded walls don't hurt Hils...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

bunch of punks


----------



## Hilsman (May 11, 2015)

Then wanna cuss ya out for tellin em to do it again.  Then get mad when you send them home. Then have they paw in law take up for them.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Mothers Day is over, Wife better tighten up .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Then wanna cuss ya out for tellin em to do it again.  Then get mad when you send them home. Then have they paw in law take up for them.



Borrow matt's tazer and show em.


----------



## Hilsman (May 11, 2015)

But that punk did what I tolt him too 2 to.......  finally......


----------



## Hilsman (May 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Borrow matt's tazer and show em.



I was fit ta be tied.  I aint been that mad in a long time.


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Nutnut gots da bomb fishin tactics!


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2015)

Hils is Hot.


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

Taze em bro


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

Don't even tell em, just sneak up behind him and taze the tar out of em.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 11, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Then wanna cuss ya out for tellin em to do it again.  Then get mad when you send them home. Then have they paw in law take up for them.



Body slam him!


----------



## mark-7mag (May 11, 2015)

Then put him in a figure 4 and make him beg!  Wooooooo!


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2015)

Cant catch a fish standing on the pier taking pictures.


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

Paddy cake paddy cake wid no hands


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

I'm gonna


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

Take this


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2015)

Wonder if Billy ever got rid of that used motor oil?


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

I think he sold it to a&p steel


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2015)

Ha is dried out down there yet Pnut?


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2015)

mattech said:


> I think he sold it to a&p steel



So he stuck T with it. Wonder what he will do with it.


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

I need a nap somethin fierce


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

I can't even wooooo taday


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

Anybody done any fishing at tobesofkee?


----------



## mattech (May 11, 2015)

I fished it about 7 years ago and didn't have any luck.


----------



## fish hawk (May 11, 2015)

Pier fishin sucked.........JB's buddy did hang a stingray.I'm goin to the beach and drank some reeb!!!


----------



## fish hawk (May 11, 2015)

He couldnt play the ray it played him!!!


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

That's cuzz you didn have on a fishin shirt.. Fish hawk. Take some kini pitchers at da breach.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 11, 2015)

Migmacks on fire


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Migmacks on fire



Again? Prayers sent.


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

Beat him half to deaf then fire him, Hilsman.


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

I still got that oil. They was supposed to have called back Friday to come get it but they never did. I need to build a heater and just burn it.


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

It's summertime now though.


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

Don't need a heater now.


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

Buncha no pier fishin' fools on hera.


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

I can tell who married waffle house wemmins.


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Billy is goin to bat for his Waffle House waitress wife


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 11, 2015)

You got to have a printed tshirt on to catch fish


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Bait company shirts= fish


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Erybody knows that


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Flap it?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Ate too much at lunch, wht  i miss


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Missed the flop


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Mud= bloated


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

Mig going trout fishen.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

Ahhh wooo wooo


----------



## T.P. (May 11, 2015)

KinnieMack inda hizzouse.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Migmacks on fire


again???


oops1 said:


> Mud= bloated



I need a reeb


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

My I fone talks to me an its a female voice. I think I'm beginnin to like her. She's real smart.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 11, 2015)

Tn billy called his land lord cause he had roaches in his apartmemt. Tn billy went home for the weekend. Called in this mornimg said pest control man turned him for having a dirty apartmemt. Landlord.told.him to get it proffesionly cleaned today or be evicted by friday.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

She's hotter than a waffle house waitress.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

To bad fer him,Mig.


----------



## rydert (May 11, 2015)

Billy just came in my office and wanted to know how long Percocet stayed in your system...........

and that's no joke.......


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

No rain your way , T P. You must of planted.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 11, 2015)

3 more days ill be laid up on a montain stream


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

Wut is that, dirt ?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 11, 2015)

Pop a test on him dert


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> Billy just came in my office and wanted to know how long Percocet stayed in your system...........
> 
> and that's no joke.......



How bout weed??


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

Mig is goin fishen on bush moutain.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 11, 2015)

Best way to find out.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Second hand weed ??


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 11, 2015)

Ill have my.catchem.all.shirt on


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

How bout herion, that was some gud stuff.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

What if somebody was like 75 yds away and you smelt it, how long for that Dirt??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

flp


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

Trout taste best fresh caught..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Dirt?


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2015)

rydert said:


> Billy just came in my office and wanted to know how long Percocet stayed in your system...........
> 
> and that's no joke.......



I am sure he has a script for it or can get one.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

I never inhaled...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2015)

No turkey this morning and all the wimmen want to go bream fishing this evening. They ain't taking no for an answer. Already getting the eye twitch thinking about tangled lines, baiting hooks, and removing hooks from tree's.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

My dad needs it to help him remember.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

The life of bammer. A easy laid back one.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 11, 2015)

Wish Icould turk hunt, I got my limit to quick this year.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> No turkey this morning and all the wimmen want to go bream fishing this evening. They ain't taking no for an answer. Already getting the eye twitch thinking about tangled lines, baiting hooks, and removing hooks from tree's.



Good luck on the fishing Bammer, i took my daughter last week and they were biting good.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> The life of bammer. A easy laid back one.



Yeah, whatever.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Its too hot to turkey hunt, i been seeing snakes errywhere. Its pool time now.


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Yes.. The heat has arrived.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2015)

Wife just called, she's in the pool, i got to go run some errands, later y'all.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Its too hot to turkey hunt, i been seeing snakes errywhere. Its pool time now.



I was pretty miserable this morning. Heat, skeeters, tick, and walking thru a swamp. I'm going one more time wednesday and calling it a year.


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Later.. Mud.


----------



## rydert (May 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Wife just called, she's in the pool, i got to go run some errands, later y'all.



I got to run some too.....first one home wins


----------



## mark-7mag (May 11, 2015)

Well Durt, we're waiting


----------



## mark-7mag (May 11, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Wife just called, she's in the pool, i got to go run some errands, later y'all.



Pics ?


----------



## KyDawg (May 11, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I was pretty miserable this morning. Heat, skeeters, tick, and walking thru a swamp. I'm going one more time wednesday and calling it a year.



Were the snakes out Robert.


----------



## mark-7mag (May 11, 2015)

This thread just wont die


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

It's about did


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Do you see the post count.. Bo$$?


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Pay attention now


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (May 11, 2015)

Locker down flap


----------



## JB0704 (May 11, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## Scrapy (May 11, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> This thread just wont die



Here I sit all broken hearted.
Paid my dolla and only.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2015)

Begone, Billys. You don't have to go home, but you can't stay here.


----------

